

Blackboard Buys 2 Leading Supporters of Open-Source Competitor Moodle - joedev
http://chronicle.com/blogs/wiredcampus/blackboard-buys-2-leading-supporters-of-open-source-competitor-moodle/35837?sid=at&utm_source=at&utm_medium=en

======
joedev
Is this a case of if you can't beat 'em, squash 'em?

